# what time of day to harvest?



## bshack79

I know there is a very detailed thread about when to harvest and If I missed it Im sorry but does anybody know what time of day should you harvest?  Does it matter if you do it right when the lights (Sun) comes on? will it make a difference at all???


----------



## StoneyBud

It has to be exact at 2:14 pm or the thc won't be any good.

Ha! Just kidding!

Plants can't read a clock. They have no idea what "time" it is.

Of course, you'll get answers ranging from "Just after your lights go out" to "Just before your lights come on" to "When the moon is at it's highest".

I like to do it in the morning when I'm fresh, so I can pick all the largest fan leaves off while it's wet. In my mind, that makes it dry faster and more uniformly.

After drying, I remove all the stems and the rest of the smaller fan leaves before putting it in one gallon baggies to cure.


----------



## 2Dog

stoney do you avoid watering the plant the day or two before harvest so its dryer? thanks..


----------



## StoneyBud

2Dog said:
			
		

> stoney do you avoid watering the plant the day or two before harvest so its dryer? thanks..


 
No. I don't flush, starve or stop watering.

I just let my ebb and flow system run like normal until I shut it off and chop the main stems. Then I take each branch off, pull off the largest fan leaves and hang it in an air conditioned room until it's dry to my liking.


----------



## 2Dog

I was thinking about trying reveg on my bubblegum..but who knows. we shal see...


----------



## tcbud

What Stoney said....
Being fresh and ready to clip is a head start on a process that can take a long time or little time, depending on how many and how big of plant you are chopping.  I like to have my reading glasses handy too....you can pick up a pair at any pharmacy.


----------



## 2Dog

I want a monocle..    hehe


----------



## 2Dog

look like this when I trim lmao...........


----------



## The Effen Gee

Personally, I like to harvest in the morning. No reason other tha its a lot of work and I need all day.

I dont water a day or two before harvest, just takes some time off drying, no other reason.

I use a trim-pro to get the big fan leaves. 
Hand the branches in my drying room with a dehumidifier, wich also shaves time off drying.
Once they are ready, I dr branch everything, put in paper bags, shake a few times and that usually takes care of most of the leaf. 
An hour or two per hp to make it pretty, then its into the glass mason jars for curing.

...do not cure your weed in plastic...anything.


----------



## StoneyBud

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> ...do not cure your weed in plastic...anything.


Ha! I've been curing weed in plastic for many, many years. I've never had a complaint. hehe

Gallon baggies work just fine for me. I guess that's one of those personal choices. Over the years, I guess a few hundred people have smoked my gallon baggie cured weed and no one has ever mentioned anything but great results.

Now, some plastics like the thick gallon jars sometimes have a *smell* to them. I wouldn't put anything in that kind.

But the baggies are of food grade plastic that is made to NOT impart flavors to anything. They're made to store even the mildest foods in without tainting the flavors.

After years of using them for curing weed, I can vouch for them 100%


----------



## benamucc

jorge cervantes says to harvest in the morning because the thc content is highest then...

just what i read...


----------



## StoneyBud

benamucc said:
			
		

> jorge cervantes says to harvest in the morning because the thc content is highest then...
> 
> just what i read...


I would love to hear his reasoning. Everything I know about marijuana says that that makes no sense.

I mean, first of all, how would an inside plant know if it's morning or not?

Or, if he means to harvest just before the lights come on and the thc would be stronger? 

I'd have to see something that proves that one. Jorge and I disagree on lots of things he says.

Same with Rosenthal.

So far, I've never seen anything that Clark has said that I could disagree with in any way. I thing Clark is one of, if not *the* most knowledgeable people in the world about MJ.


----------



## OGKushman

I harvest starting at midnight and work all the way until i finish. I cut until done and the buds are ready to dry and cure. I trim it all first and it drys faster. Plus I can start to wash out the hash (ISO) with the trim. I flush with straight distilled water for the last week and starve it for 2 days. 
It dries in 3 total and smokes in 7. Cure 7 days up to 2 months.
Reason I harvest at 12 am is the smell.  

A .lb of OG will stink up the whole hood!


----------



## StoneyBud

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Reason I harvest at 12 am is the smell.
> 
> A .lb of OG will stink up the whole hood!


 
Now THERE'S an explanation I can go with!


----------



## Flyinghigh

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> After drying, I remove all the stems and the rest of the smaller fan leaves before putting it in one gallon baggies to cure.


 
What happen to the Hanging the plant upside down for a week.?
Is that a myth.!


----------



## StoneyBud

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> What happen to the Hanging the plant upside down for a week.?
> Is that a myth.!


 


			
				Stoneybud said:
			
		

> _After drying, I remove all the stems and the rest of the smaller fan leaves before putting it in one gallon baggies to cure._




I guess you missed the part that says: "AFTER DRYING"

You were so intent on getting the "myth" humor in there, you didn't read what you were posting. Yer killin me!


----------



## Flyinghigh

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> [/i]
> 
> I guess you missed the part that says: "AFTER DRYING"
> 
> You were so intent on getting the "myth" humor in there, you didn't read what you were posting. Yer killin me!


 


  Just seeing if your awake or baked.


----------



## blondeboy

For outdoor growers: Your ultimate goal is to harvest during the THC peak because if you harvest too early, then you wont get the full benefits of your labor.  The best time to harvest is during a full moon cycle, early morning at dawn about 5:30am. There will be a full harvest moon on October 5, 2009 @ 5:30am, which will alert everyone to harvest your MJ plants, if they are matured enough.  Look up to the heavens Sunday evening and if  you see a bright orange moon, it will be a good signs to cut and begin curing your harvest this Monday morning (before dawn) .Farmers always harvest on a full moon cycle, and there is a reason for that! If your crops are outdoors, harvest them at the same time your local farmer harvest his final harvest cycle.  I would suggest harvesting the morning after there is a harvest full moon in the night sky mid October (when the moon is orange/red). Just how the full moon has many chemical effects to human hormones, it also has chemical effects to plants in similar ways, like THC peaks. And just like humans, plants have more energy during the morning hours rather then when they have in the afternoon. Never harvest while photosynthesis is taking place because all of the hormones are converted down into the roots.


----------



## Dyannas son

i like to do it in the hrs everyone is sleeping idk why i just feel more comfortable smoke one an turn on some music or t.v an trim trim trim till the sun comes up :hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay

I always harvest on a full moon night.  This is when the trichs reach their peak potency.  Anyone can do it - just work backwards from the desired full moon harvest date to the germination date, accounting for the desired length of the veg period and the breeder recommended flowering period.  Keep in mind that the mind control satellite signal is strongest at full moon (for some highly technical reasons ) so you will need your deflector beanie.  If you can get lightning to hit the buds just before harvest then you've hit a home run and will become a legend in the mj grower community!  That bud will top shelf.


----------



## StoneyBud

blondeboy said:
			
		

> For outdoor growers: Your ultimate goal is to harvest during the THC peak because if you harvest too early, then you wont get the full benefits of your labor. The best time to harvest is during a full moon cycle, early morning at dawn about 5:30am. Farmers always harvest on a full moon cycle, and there is a reason for that! If your crops are outdoors, harvest them at the same time your local farmer harvest his final harvest cycle. I would suggest harvesting the morning after there is a harvest full moon in the night sky mid October (when the moon is orange/red). Just how the full moon has many chemical effects to human hormones, it also has chemical effects to plants in similar ways, like THC peaks. And just like humans, plants have more energy during the morning hours rather then when they have in the afternoon. Never harvest while photosynthesis is taking place because all of the hormones are converted down into the roots.


 
You're joking, right?


----------



## StoneyBud

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I always harvest on a full moon night. This is when the trichs reach their peak potency. Anyone can do it - just work backwards from the desired full moon harvest date to the germination date, accounting for the desired length of the veg period and the breeder recommended flowering period. Keep in mind that the mind control satellite signal is strongest at full moon (for some highly technical reasons ) so you will need your deflector beanie. If you can get lightning to hit the buds just before harvest then you've hit a home run and will become a legend in the mj grower community! That bud will top shelf.


I've always found that harvesting at night should only be done in the dark. If you use lights, the plants then think it's daytime and the thc isn't as strong. And you forgot to tell them that the Deflector Beanie has to have vertical stripes to fend off aerial cosmic rays.


----------



## ArtVandolay

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I've always found that harvesting at night should only be done in the dark. If you use lights, the plants then think it's daytime and the thc isn't as strong. And you forgot to tell them that the Deflector Beanie has to have vertical stripes to fend off aerial cosmic rays.



Therein lies the dilemma.  Although it's best _in general_ to harvest at night and in the dark, the trichs reach optimum potency on full moons.  I realize this defies conventional logic but in this case, IMHO, it's best to harvest at night when it's _not_ dark.


----------



## StoneyBud

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Therein lies the dilemma. Although it's best _in general_ to harvest at night and in the dark, the trichs reach optimum potency on full moons. I realize this defies conventional logic but in this case, IMHO, it's best to harvest at night when it's _not_ dark.


Now you've made me tell how I do it. I use a Deflectional Beanie with Vertical Stripes AND a top mounted, 360 degree strobe light. I only pick the buds on the dark part of the strobing. You have to be very, very fast...:hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Now you've made me tell how I do it. I use a Deflectional Beanie with Vertical Stripes AND a top mounted, 360 degree strobe light. I only pick the buds on the dark part of the strobing. You have to be very, very fast...:hubba:



Well.... you're just a showoff .  Some of us can't afford to run electrical cords 17 miles into the woods and plug in a strobe light so we can harvest our buds at night and in the dark even on a full moon night.  I am glad to hear you use your deflector beanie - you'd be surprised to know how many people think we're crazy.


----------



## Killuminati420

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I am glad to hear you use your deflector beanie - you'd be surprised to know how many people think we're crazy.


so true..you'd be surprised how many stupid people there are out there...ZOMBIES ARE COMING TO KILL US IN OUR SLEEP AND TAKE OUR LADIES FOR THEMSELVES IN ZOMBIE-NATION WHERE THEY GROW THE BEST WEED IN THE WORLD WHERE THE PLANTS ARE ALSO ZOMBIES....i warned you!


----------



## blondeboy

Really it&#8217;s not a joke. I come from a long line of family farming, and according to my father and several biology class I&#8217;ve taken in college, just prior to dawn during a full moon cycle is the peak time to harvest most every crop.  Look, plants spend nearly all of its life in the sun, we on the other hand just a little bit.  Astronomy (moon/sun) is very important in the survival of plants because most of its nutrients come directly or indirectly from sunlight.  Therefore plants are more sensitive to nature, then we are.


----------



## StoneyBud

blondeboy said:
			
		

> Really its not a joke. I come from a long line of family farming, and according to my father and several biology class Ive taken in college, just prior to dawn during a full moon cycle is the peak time to harvest most every crop. Look, plants spend nearly all of its life in the sun, we on the other hand just a little bit. Astronomy (moon/sun) is very important in the survival of plants because most of its nutrients come directly or indirectly from sunlight. Therefore plants are more sensitive to nature, then we are.


We're having some fun with you, blondeboy. The THC in the Trichomes takes weeks to mature into the state that is perfect for harvesting. The time of day doesn't have a thing to do with it, but I understand that there are a lot of people who really get into the Moon thing.

Take Art. He can be seen on any full moon, running naked with only a deflector beanie and a fat doobie in his hand. Oh God, I hope that was a fat doobie....  

My eyes! My eyes!


----------



## The Effen Gee

blondeboy said:
			
		

> Really its not a joke. I come from a long line of family farming, and according to my father and several biology class Ive taken in college, just prior to dawn during a full moon cycle is the peak time to harvest most every crop.  Look, plants spend nearly all of its life in the sun, we on the other hand just a little bit.  Astronomy (moon/sun) is very important in the survival of plants because most of its nutrients come directly or indirectly from sunlight.  Therefore plants are more sensitive to nature, then we are.




Really?

They discussed cannabis in your biology classes?
Peak harvest is a small window of about 4 to 5 days. What if there is no fullmoon? Or moon at all for that matter?

Plants spend time in the dark too...that's when they do most of the growing anyways.

No nutrients come from sunlight, they come from the roots.

We are all from nature and are equally sensitive, we just choose to ignore it or overpower our lives with un-natural things.

I harvest in the morning.....because it is a lot of work.


----------



## 420benny

I agree TEG. If your trichs are exactly the way you want and the moon is 2 weeks off, it is stupid to wait. You harvest when you have to, whether it be for bud rot avoidance, optimal trich production and color, or avoiding leo/ thieves


----------



## tcbud

Is what is great.....Growers Choice....when to harvest.  Boils down to that.
And that four/five day window.  and bud rot, and rain, and freeze....dang I love outdoor growing.  Price you pay for all that free sunshine/lumens.

effin, I think he meant the process of photothynthsis?


----------



## 2Dog

:yeahthat: :lama: :smoke1: :clap: :farm: :48: :banana:


----------



## The Effen Gee

The plants use the sun to process one thing into another, photosynthesis.

Plants actually use and consume most of this during the night time.


----------



## PencilHead

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I always harvest on a full moon night. This is when the trichs reach their peak potency. Anyone can do it - just work backwards from the desired full moon harvest date to the germination date, accounting for the desired length of the veg period and the breeder recommended flowering period. Keep in mind that the mind control satellite signal is strongest at full moon (for some highly technical reasons ) so you will need your deflector beanie. If you can get lightning to hit the buds just before harvest then you've hit a home run and will become a legend in the mj grower community! That bud will top shelf.


 
I would further recommend full-moon harvesting in the nude but for the deflection beanie and a pair of finely crafted tin-foil harvesting slippers (Who knows what sort of mind control devises have been planted in the ground?).  Watch those scissors though--snip, snip: ouch.


----------



## Growdude

blondeboy said:
			
		

> For outdoor growers: Your ultimate goal is to harvest during the THC peak because if you harvest too early, then you wont get the full benefits of your labor.  The best time to harvest is during a full moon cycle, early morning at dawn about 5:30am. Farmers always harvest on a full moon cycle, and there is a reason for that! If your crops are outdoors, harvest them at the same time your local farmer harvest his final harvest cycle.  I would suggest harvesting the morning after there is a harvest full moon in the night sky mid October (when the moon is orange/red). Just how the full moon has many chemical effects to human hormones, it also has chemical effects to plants in similar ways, like THC peaks. And just like humans, plants have more energy during the morning hours rather then when they have in the afternoon. Never harvest while photosynthesis is taking place because all of the hormones are converted down into the roots.




This doesn't sound very scientific.

Ive always believed that the term "harvest moon" came from back in the 1800s when farmers used the full moon for extra light to complete there harvest.


----------



## jao33333

Growdude said:
			
		

> This doesn't sound very scientific.
> 
> Ive always believed that the term "harvest moon" came from back in the 1800s when farmers used the full moon for extra light to complete there harvest.


So True!!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

next full moon coming up oct. 4 i will be harvesting see if theres anything behind that i prob wont know the diff my ladys are around 20%amber atm


----------



## StoneyBud

Growdude said:
			
		

> Ive always believed that the term "harvest moon" came from back in the 1800s when farmers used the full moon for extra light to complete there harvest.


Here's some interesting facts about the Harvest Moon:

***

Harvest moon, full moon occurring nearest to the autumnal equinox, about Sept. 23. 

During harvest moon the retardation (later rising each night) of the moon is at a minimum because of the relation of the moon's path to the horizon.

On several nights in succession the moonrise is at nearly the same time, and there is full moonlight almost from sunset to sunrise if the sky is unclouded.

The first full moon of autumn by a tropical year.

The full moon nearest the autumn equinox, when the moon rises the latest and lowest in the sky and seems to appear the biggest, as seen from the Northern Hemisphere. 

Extra light provides longer hours for the harvesting that occurs in the Northern Hemisphere at this time of year.

The definition of a Harvest Moon is: the full moon closest to the fall equinox. 

The Harvest Moon was thus named because it rises within a half-hour of when the sun sets. In early days, when farmers had no tractors, it was essential that they work by the light of the moon to bring in the harvest.

This moon is the fullest moon of the year. When you gaze at it, it looks very large and gives a lot of light throughout the entire night. No other lunar spectacle is as awesome as the Harvest Moon. 

The Harvest Moon usually appears in the month of September. However, on occasion, it appears as a full moon early in October. This is the case this year, when the full moon closest to the autumn equinox will appear in the night sky on October 2nd. 

The Harvest Moon, when it falls in September, is also known as the "Fruit Moon." When it falls in October, it is sometimes called the "Hunters Moon." This is because October is the month when large animals, such a deer and moose are hunted for the winters meat supply. If taken before that time, it is said that the meat will taste wild or "strong." Hunting animals before the "Hunters Moon," also interferes with the rut.

The Harvest Moon rises as the sun sets. This occurs only in the Northern Hemisphere. This early rising and extra light allowed farmers to work long into the night in order to bring in the years harvest. In the Southern Hemisphere, the exact opposite occurs. There is a longer period of time between sunset and the rising of the moon. The south does not require the extra time to harvest the crops. In the north, if the crops are not taken in, they will be destroyed by frost, which can hit anytime during September or October. It is usually safe to assume there will be no frost, or only a light frost, before the Harvest Moon.

The Harvest Moon always hangs low in the sky. It seems to be larger and more beautiful than other full moons and often has an orange or pink cast. The reason for this is African dust storms and North American wildfires, which have filled the atmosphere with aerosols. 

The human eye sees a low hanging moon as being larger than one that rides high in the sky. This is known as a Moon Illusion, because, in reality, the moon is always the same size.  

When gathering the crops under the Harvest Moon, the nights were often cool, damp and very still. That stillness was a sure sign that frost was possible; a strong breeze helped to protect the vegetables. Mangles, which was a root crop, used to feed livestock, was also harvested at this time. The Harvest Moon marks the end of the growing season in the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## Growdude

thxs S.B.


----------



## OGKushman

blondeboy said:
			
		

> For outdoor growers: Your ultimate goal is to harvest during the THC peak because if you harvest too early, then you wont get the full benefits of your labor.  The best time to harvest is during a full moon cycle, early morning at dawn about 5:30am. Farmers always harvest on a full moon cycle, and there is a reason for that! If your crops are outdoors, harvest them at the same time your local farmer harvest his final harvest cycle.  I would suggest harvesting the morning after there is a harvest full moon in the night sky mid October (when the moon is orange/red). Just how the full moon has many chemical effects to human hormones, it also has chemical effects to plants in similar ways, like THC peaks. And just like humans, plants have more energy during the morning hours rather then when they have in the afternoon. Never harvest while photosynthesis is taking place because all of the hormones are converted down into the roots.


:rofl:


----------



## The Effen Gee

I'm cutting down right now.

Timber.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I'm cutting down right now.
> 
> Timber.


 
the worst of best feelings.. time to manicure gee


----------



## blondeboy

:fid: There will be a full harvest moon on October 5, 2009 @ 5:30am, which will alert everyone to harvest your MJ plants, if they are matured enough.  Look up to the heavens on Sunday evening and if  you see a bright orange moon, it will be a good signs to cut and begin curing your harvest this Monday morning (before sunrise!).


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

blondeboy said:
			
		

> :fid: There will be a full harvest moon on October 5, 2009 @ 5:30am, which will alert everyone to harvest your MJ plants, if they are matured enough. Look up to the heavens on Sunday evening and if you see a bright orange moon, it will be a good signs to cut and begin curing your harvest this Monday morning (before sunrise!).


----------



## Hick

skeptics......
 of course,, the full moon has no effect on human behavior either....
there is more crime and arrests during full moons just because there's more light for them to see what they're doing... or more light allows the cops to catch more of them...


----------



## blondeboy

Yha! It&#8217;s almost time to harvest your final crop for the season.  Another full moon is arriving on Monday, November 2 so get ready. Remember to cut them before dawn for the ultimate THC level, around 6am or so. I cut some of mine on the last month when there was a full moon, before they turned dark red.  I was kind of disappointed at the results so I let some of them to continue growing a bit longer.  The ones that I left to grow, are now the ultimate color for harvest and they will certainly make a giant stoned.


----------

